# American girl moving to Dubai and looking for marketing job while on visitor's visa



## ashley_desiree (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm 23, bilingual (french and english), and recently graduated from college with experience in management and marketing. I am planning to move to Dubai with a visitor's visa and find a job once in the U.A.E. Has anyone else moved to Dubai on a visitor's visa and been able to find something relatively easily within 30 days? My experience is in retail and cosmetics. I'm very confident that I'll be able to find an internship at the least. Feel free to tell me if I'm making a bad move as well-I'm open to criticism. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you! : )


----------



## Alija_MN (May 31, 2012)

Well yes, you van give a chance in this way...But would recommend you to come after August...Summer vacation abd then Ramadan... not a recommended timr for job hunters... from September till May is best... 
Akso if you can see some reputed recreuitment companies to list you... that woukd be great...

Best of luck


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ashley_desiree said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm 23, bilingual (french and english), and recently graduated from college with experience in management and marketing. I am planning to move to Dubai with a visitor's visa and find a job once in the U.A.E. Has anyone else moved to Dubai on a visitor's visa and been able to find something relatively easily within 30 days? My experience is in retail and cosmetics. I'm very confident that I'll be able to find an internship at the least. Feel free to tell me if I'm making a bad move as well-I'm open to criticism. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you! : )


at 23, you cannot call anything a bad move unless it's life threatening 

if i were you, i'd give it a try. simply factor in the money you may waste on moving here if nothing turns up, the lifestyle break you may have to take (do read the posts on dubai and the western women perception on life here please), and have a backup plan in case it doesn't work out in, say, a couple of months or so.

as the lady (i'm just assuming here) below mentioned though, you should wait until sept. when dubai comes back to life again. it will still be hellishly hot and humid, but it's a far better time to start looking for work than now.

i can sense a lot of positive attitude and self-confidence in your post, and funny enough, it's sometimes all it takes people to survive and why not, prosper in this place.

good luck and remember that you have a life of choices ahead


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Try to set up as much as possible prior to coming out, 30 days is a very short time out here due the slow pace things move along at. Do as much networking as you can online.

Out of curiosity, why Dubai?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I often see marketing job ads for retail/luxury brands so you should be ok. If you can't find anything in 30 days or you simply need more time (recruiters can move at snail peace sometimes) you can just do a visa run to get another 30 days.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> I often see marketing job ads for retail/luxury brands so you should be ok.


Though do remember that sorting out flyers, pop up stands and other graphic designings is often given the job title Marketing Executive here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Though do remember that sorting out flyers, pop up stands and other graphic designings is often given the job title Marketing Executive here.


you forget purchasing tacky cheapo promo items in bulk


----------



## ashley_desiree (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for your advice. During the last two years of my life I became extremely close with middle easterners who are studying abroad here. A few of my best friends actually live in Dubai and I think the culture is beautiful and more aligned with my values, etc. 





Mr Rossi said:


> Try to set up as much as possible prior to coming out, 30 days is a very short time out here due the slow pace things move along at. Do as much networking as you can online.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why Dubai?


----------



## ashley_desiree (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you very much for your input. : )

I was also thinking that I could possibly tutor English or French until I find something more permanent. Do you know if that is easy to do in the summer?





cami said:


> at 23, you cannot call anything a bad move unless it's life threatening
> 
> if i were you, i'd give it a try. simply factor in the money you may waste on moving here if nothing turns up, the lifestyle break you may have to take (do read the posts on dubai and the western women perception on life here please), and have a backup plan in case it doesn't work out in, say, a couple of months or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ashley_desiree said:


> I think the culture is beautiful and more aligned with my values


You mean............... no, too easy.


----------



## ashley_desiree (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure what you're implying but more specifically I respect the values, of honor, dignity, pride, and benevolence to name a few. These are values I take everywhere but have found are more highly revered in the Arab community. Please don't assume things when you do not know me. My closest middle eastern friends are female, and not male. I've lived in other countries before and I think that traveling and immersing oneself in another culture is the most gratifying and beneficial things anyone can do for personal development and should almost be required in today's world...You're very quick to disrespect me. 



Mr Rossi said:


> You mean............... no, too easy.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

But you have to see the funny side Ashley, you don't live here but your telling those of us who have for years how great the culture is. Lol


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ashley_desiree said:


> Thank you very much for your input. : )
> 
> I was also thinking that I could possibly tutor English or French until I find something more permanent. Do you know if that is easy to do in the summer?


yes, there are people willing to spend money on tutoring classes. you've got to be careful though - i would say go with tutoring classes for ladies and kids rather than men... you will have to give the classes at the student's home, so figure it out...

it wouldn't hurt to get your celta certification (for teaching english) before coming here (it's a month's course, and since you're fresh out of college, studying and doing the research won't be a problem). this way you could even nail a part-time teaching job while looking for work. for french, it would be good if you have the dalf teaching cert. but it's not so much on demand compared to english... 

generally, the gulf countries fall into the category of ex-colonies or dominions that still have an overwhelming complex of inferiority towards her majesty's kingdom , so if you're a brit (and white, or non-asian, unfortunately), you've got twice or three times as many chances to make it here than other nationalities 

as an american, you'll be just fine. americans don't burn the quran around here, so it's safe for you


----------



## ashley_desiree (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, could I have your email to discuss the position and send you my CV? 

Best,

Ashley


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ashley_desiree said:


> Hi, could I have your email to discuss the position and send you my CV?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ashley


Just one piece of unsolicited advice - Please send your CV to an official email id (not gmail addresses or yahoo addresses). Your CV has a lot of private information like your cell phone number, address (possibly), and email id.


----------



## ashley_desiree (Jun 20, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Just one piece of unsolicited advice - Please send your CV to an official email id (not gmail addresses or yahoo addresses). Your CV has a lot of private information like your cell phone number, address (possibly), and email id.



Thanks, that is true. I'm very protective over my resume, no worries! : )


----------



## Zee_UAE (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Ashley, i did post my official email address, however for no apparent reasons the post has been deleted.

As i can see from the thread you were looking for some information on Marketing Jobs in UAE, the responses you have received have been anything but related to the topic. People have commented on race, religion, culture and very recently on fake addresses


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Zee_UAE said:


> Hi Ashley, i did post my official email address, however for no apparent reasons the post has been deleted.
> 
> As i can see from the thread you were looking for some information on Marketing Jobs in UAE, the responses you have received have been anything but related to the topic. People have commented on race, religion, culture and very recently on fake addresses


And you have probably been done a huge favor because, in all likelihood, you would have been inundated with CVs from everyone who visits this forum and who is looking for a job. You need to increase the number of posts you have made to something like six or seven and then you will be able to use the PM facility to contact OP.

Incidentally, there was no mention of 'fake' email addresses anywhere in this thread, merely that it would be advisable to use an official email address rather than a hotmail or gmail type. If you continue to visit the forum, you will see how many people post on here looking for jobs, asking if anyone knows anyone and you will be able to better understand where people are coming from when they respond. I have to say no-one was rude to this young lady and, at the end of the day, when you post on a public forum, you take a chance. You may be lucky and get what you need and you may not. You will find some people are more patient than others, some more diplomatic. Some people don't even get a response. It just depends but one thing is for sure, there are no guarantees of anything.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> But you have to see the funny side Ashley, you don't live here but your telling those of us who have for years how great the culture is. Lol


Pretty funny really, I've been living and traveling in this region for more years than she has been alive but I'm willing to learn from her!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Then above all of us you should get the irony in her sentiments.


----------

